# K-3 Visa Application Process



## Smixx (Jul 5, 2010)

It looks like I would need a K-3 Visa for my spouse initially if we were to move to the US. To acquire this I may need "Form I-134, Affidavit of Support" but I think to do that I must reside and work in the US already (which I don't).

Is there a way to get her a visa or at least get the ball rolling while we are still in Canada?

Here's my situation:
1.) I am a Non-Resident Citizen living in Canada (born abroad)
2.) Engaged to my fiance and have been filing our taxes as common-law married for 2 years.


----------

